# Gidon Kremer and Kramerata



## Luximus

Guess what folks? I'm going to see Gidon Kremer and Kremerata at the Toronto centre for the arts tomorrow night! Seeing how he was a pupil of David Oistrakh, I'm very thirlled to see how he performs. Has anyone else been to one of his concerts before? How's his musicianship?


----------



## tutto

oooo,a lot of young girls playing with old master...
huh,
enjoy


----------



## Manuel

Check youtube for a pre-impression. I like him very much. His Ernst symphonic etude Nº 6 is the best available.


----------



## Saturnus

I have heard recordings of his concerts and he is probably the most powerful violinist I have ever heard.


----------



## Manuel

You can download an incomplete video of Shostakovich's 1st played by Kremer in the Proms, it's available in the Emule networks.


----------



## Luximus

So, I'm back from the concert, and I was amazed beyond words. Being 60 years old, he's a very thin man, but his violin resonated with such a brilliant sound. I was in the second row, so i heard and saw everything perfectly. Amazing performer and amazing chamber orchestra. If he ever comes to toronto again, I would gladly see him again.


----------

